# 5 month old male weight



## Earthbound21

My 5 month 1 week old male weighs 41 lbs.? Is this normal? Compared to most things I've read, most females at this age are much bigger. He is very healthy and eats about 3 7/8 cups of Fromm LBP per day. I'm just curious if I should raise his food even more at his weight.


----------



## Bella67

No. Every dogs body weight will be different. 

Just a chart that you could look at. He seems like he's at the ideal weight for a 5 months.


----------



## Earthbound21

He is 10 pounds from the weight on that chart.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Is he skinny? If not, then you don't need to up his food, no matter what he weighs. There's a 22 pound range in the adult weight of the standard for each gender, so it only makes sense that there will be some variation in weight among puppies throughout all stages of development. Keep in mind that those weights listed in the chart are averages.

A male that will be 85 pounds at maturity is likely going to be larger at 5 months old than one that will be 70 pounds at maturity (although, not necessarily - some gain weight more rapidly at first and then slow way down, with others it may be more slow and steady growth all along), but both will be within the male standard as adults.


----------



## Liesje

Agree with Debbie, I would not alter feeding based on a chart. If he is active and he looks healthy (lean but not bony), then I would not worry about it. My young male is 18 months old and 58lbs and I think he's perfectly normal, just on the smaller side for what people in the USA expect of a GSD (massive bone, Rottweiler head, and 85-100+lbs). I'm pretty sure he was about 38lbs at 5-6 months. His father (my other GSD) is a medium size male and his mother was slightly on the large size for a female. He will still fill out over the next year or two and his wither height is within normal/adult range. Some males also grow more slowly than others. I have known males that are 75+lbs by 6 months old but don't end up huge either. I think in my case it is a combination of the food I feed and the lines. Every puppy I've raised on this food has grown veeeeery slowly, taken 3-4 years to reach their adult weight (and I've never had any issues with pano/growing pains).


----------



## Earthbound21

Thanks everyone for your replies. I'm new at this and just need some peace of mind.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

It's not just you - that's one of the more popular questions on the board.  I don't know why, but a lot of people really seem to stress over whether their puppy is the "right" size.


----------



## J-Boo

My female GSD just turned 5 months is only 34 lbs, but she has also been having digestive issues so is probably a bit underweight.

They say you should be able to feel your GSD's ribs, but not be able to see them.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Keefer had some digestive issues when he was young too, which was probably why he weighed less at 6 months old than his 1/2 sister Dena did when she was the same age. We got that under control, and it all worked out as they matured. Her final adult weight was around 72 pounds and his was 80 pounds, so he more than made up for the earlier weight deficit.


----------



## Rexi boy

*Digestive issues*



Cassidy's Mom said:


> Keefer had some digestive issues when he was young too, which was probably why he weighed less at 6 months old than his 1/2 sister Dena did when she was the same age. We got that under control, and it all worked out as they matured. Her final adult weight was around 72 pounds and his was 80 pounds, so he more than made up for the earlier weight deficit.


My Rex is 5 months old & he seems to have digestive issues as well, he gets the hiccups A lot & regurgitates he's food 2 or 3 times Aweek, lately Ive noticed he's hiccups absolutely stinks to high heaven. have you experienced the same?
Thanks


----------



## ShepherdViper

My male puppy is slightly older than yours and he weighs 56 pounds. However, a gold friend of mine has a now 14 month old male who is 69 pounds. His male was around the same weight as your puppy at that age. It's on the lower end of the average, but I wouldn't consider it a concern.


----------

